# several companys historys



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is a site I found while looking for romex 

http://www.tradeslang.com/tradeslang_companynames.htm

tells about several well known names


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

very interesting. thanks rick !!!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

pretty cool thanks rick


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool link.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

good link liked the old pics


----------



## Adil Mania (Oct 29, 2009)

Its really very informative and nice post.
Thanks,


----------

